# Dieta de inicio de año 2008.



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hola amigos del foro mtbr mexico, iniciamos el año 2008 y les deseo un año de mucho exito y que todos sus propositos y sueños se les cumplan. :thumbsup:

Hablando de propositos, despues de terminar el maraton Guadalupe-Reyes (del 12 de diciembre dia de la virgen de guadalupe - la 6 de enero dia de reyes) un maraton de excesos y engordadera, pues como primer proposito de año me dedique a bajar de peso. Pero yo no, sino a mi bici.
Aqui les envio una foto para que vean como quedo despues de su dieta rigurosa, logro bajar 2 kilos.









Los cambios fueron:
Suspension delantera Manitou Minute Super 140 mm
Crankset XTR
Frenos Magura Marta carbon color rojo
y lo que quedo pendiente fueron el nuevo juego de ruedas Industry 9, pero tengo que ver si lo pido en QR para la suspension Manitou o si le cambio por una RS Pike de eje pasante de 20 mm.

Parece que ya esta lista para iniciar la temporada de viajes 2008. El primer viaje que tenemos en puerta, ademas de las rutas locales, sera el 16 de Febrero de Guadalajara a San Blas (si el mismo puerto de la cancion del grupo Mana, tambien orgullosamente tapatio).
Aqui les envio unas fotos de esta ruta, que ya hicimos en años pasados por si alguien se anima, que se vaya apuntando.

En esta primera foto se aprecia una vista panoramica de la ruta, la idea es rodar hasta pasar las montañas que se encuentran al fondo y despues de subirlas ya todo lo demas es bajada.









Despues de rodar unas 2 horas y media de subida pero no demasiado inclinada encontramos esta bonita vista de una cascada, la cual nos inspira y nos da animo para seguir adelante.








Otras dos horas mas de seguir rodado y llegamos al famoso tunel del Conde Dracula, es un angosto tunel rustico que se encuentra lleno de murcielagos y forzosamente se tiene que pasar por ahi, asi es que ahi fue donde hicimos nuestro spring final al estilo Sam Hill.








Esta es una foto de una amiga, que esta sosteniendo el tunel mientras pasamos.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Guadalajara - San Blas (continuacion)*

Continuamos pedaleando y despues de un rato mas, empieza a cambiar la geografia y encontramos una vegetacion mas abundante y tambien el clima se siente mas humedo y tropical. Nos encontramos en el camino rios y pequeñas lagunas que hay que cruzar:









Aqui una ilustre compañera haciendo la demostracion de como hacer las cosas








Seguimos avanzando y empezamos a decender. Tambien es una bajada suave sin mucha inclinacion pero ya la bici avanza sola. Empezamos a sentir la brisa del mar y por fin, logramos ver el mar, pero aun falta un rato mas para llegar a nuestro destino









Continuamos con un tramo por carretera, que va costeando la bahia de San Blas, es como una hora por carretera, pero ni se siente porque vas viendo y escuchando como revientan las olas del mar en la playa y la brisa te va refrescando









Y por ultimo es un tramo que vas rodando por la playa, la playa de San Blas es muy especial pues es muy plana, tiene como 50 metros de ancho de playa y la arena es muy compacta. Asi que se puede rodar en bicicleta perfectamente.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

quedó muy guapa la bici y excelente paseo y fotos!

gracias! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Guau!!!

Tus posts nunca dejan de impresionarme, DrF035!!! :thumbsup: 

2 kilos es un buen, casi todo en pura tijera, no??


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Guau!!!
> 
> Tus posts nunca dejan de impresionarme, DrF035!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 2 kilos es un buen, casi todo en pura tijera, no??


no nada mas en la tijera, tambien ve las llantas.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Quedó muy bien la bici, se antoja muy "daunjilera"...  

Las fotos de la ruta a San Blas muy buenas, es una ruta muy escénica... :thumbsup:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Respondiendo*

CRISILLO: Gracias por tus comentarios y ya sabes que aqui tienes la bici a tus ordenes para cuando vengas por aca. BTW es un privilegio tenerte como moderador y gracias por mejorar mi foto obscura en el post de Puerto Vallarta.

Warp: Fue en kilo lo que bajo en el puro cambio de la tijera, y el otro fue repartido entre los otros componentes: crankset XTR, frenos, llantas, le quite las camaras y le puse Stans, casette XTR y otros pequeños componentes que me llegaron despues de tomar esa foto (ejes de ruedas de titanio, seat post collar hope, etc.)
Parecen pocos 2 kilos, pero en rutas largas creeme que si hay diferencia.

Rzoz: Felicidades por esa ruta al nevado de Toluca, subir eso si es de hombres.
Y gracias por compartir las fotos, estan fantasticas y con una excelente definicion y claridad. con que tipo de camara las tomaste?

Blatido: Si la bici al verla, da la impresion de ser de downhill, especialmente por el enorme amortiguador trasero curnutt con el resorte de titanio. Pero al pedalear no se siente asi, es la "magia negra" del curnutt, se pedalea mas facilmente que mi anterior bici una Specialized Stumpjumper FSR de 4 pulgadas de recorrido.
Y me encanta ver las caras de asombro de la gente que me encuentro en la cima de rutas demandantes como el Nevado de Colima, y que me dicen "subiste hasta aca en esa bici":eekster:


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Blatido: Si la bici al verla, da la impresion de ser de downhill, especialmente por el enorme amortiguador trasero curnutt con el resorte de titanio. Pero al pedalear no se siente asi, es la "magia negra" del curnutt, se pedalea mas facilmente que mi anterior bici una Specialized Stumpjumper FSR de 4 pulgadas de recorrido.
> Y me encanta ver las caras de asombro de la gente que me encuentro en la cima de rutas demandantes como el Nevado de Colima, y que me dicen "subiste hasta aca en esa bici":eekster:


Nunca he visto una Foes en vivo y a todo color, aparentemente tu bici se nota pesada pero seguramente no lo es tanto (y menos ahora con la dieta, claro) y si el pedaleo es bueno como mencionas pues resulta una buena bici tanto para bajar como para subir. Hace poco fuí a Torre 3 con varias personas, un tipo traía una Santa Cruz Heckler blanca, con tijera Fox 36 y un amortiguador DHX Air, muuuy bonita, pero me dije "si este cuate sube con esa bici hasta Torre 3, se va a ganar toda mi admiración y respeto"... pero no fué así. Ya se me hacía que esa bici es muy pesada como para una trepada de ese calibre...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> ....Rzoz: Felicidades por esa ruta al nevado de Toluca, subir eso si es de hombres.
> Y gracias por compartir las fotos, estan fantasticas y con una excelente definicion y claridad. con que tipo de camara las tomaste?
> 
> ...


Gracias, use una Canon SD-710. Creo que ahora en Sams estan dando un paquete con la SD 750 y un tripie tipo pulpo a un buen precio.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Warp: Fue en kilo lo que bajo en el puro cambio de la tijera, y el otro fue repartido entre los otros componentes: crankset XTR, frenos, llantas, le quite las camaras y le puse Stans, casette XTR y otros pequeños componentes que me llegaron despues de tomar esa foto (ejes de ruedas de titanio, seat post collar hope, etc.)
> Parecen pocos 2 kilos, pero en rutas largas creeme que si hay diferencia.


No, si 2 kilos en una cleta es un chin..... Es mucho. Es bastante significativo. Suponiendo que antes de la dieta pesara unos 14 kilates, es un 15%   

Felicidades!!



DrF035 said:


> Y me encanta ver las caras de asombro de la gente que me encuentro en la cima de rutas demandantes como el Nevado de Colima, y que me dicen "subiste hasta aca en esa bici":eekster:


Jeje... muchos se van con la finta. Aunque una bici ligera siempre es ventaja, las de recorrido "medio" (4.5"-6" de recorrido) suben mejor que las cortitas cuando el terreno se pone dificil. Como van rasurando el terreno en lugar de pelearse con el, te hacen subir con menos cansancio... porque no todo es pedalear, tambien hay que dominar la cleta.

Larga vida a las "trailbikes" !! :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> CRISILLO: Gracias por tus comentarios y ya sabes que aqui tienes la bici a tus ordenes para cuando vengas por aca. BTW es un privilegio tenerte como moderador y gracias por mejorar mi foto obscura en el post de Puerto Vallarta.


Muchas gracias, DrF! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

con gusto te ayudo a "detallar" cuando quieras las fotos de esos super paseos que haces!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Also, PaintShop and/or Photoshop helps on images....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

That came out pretty noisy and color-washed Roberto :nono:


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

excelentes fotos y buenas rutas... me latio... y bien cuando la hacemos?  
por cierto lo tengo que decir... chicas guapas en el post eso es para agradecerce!  :thumbsup: :blush: :yesnod:


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

DrF035 said:


> CRISILLO: Gracias por tus comentarios y ya sabes que aqui tienes la bici a tus ordenes para cuando vengas por aca. BTW es un privilegio tenerte como moderador y gracias por mejorar mi foto obscura en el post de Puerto Vallarta.
> 
> Warp: Fue en kilo lo que bajo en el puro cambio de la tijera, y el otro fue repartido entre los otros componentes: crankset XTR, frenos, llantas, le quite las camaras y le puse Stans, casette XTR y otros pequeños componentes que me llegaron despues de tomar esa foto (ejes de ruedas de titanio, seat post collar hope, etc.)
> Parecen pocos 2 kilos, pero en rutas largas creeme que si hay diferencia.
> ...


esta perra tu bici muy nice!!!! una pregunta: que tan buenos resultados con los stans? la verdad a mi no me han funcionado nada bien y ahora uso unos ruedos specialized lk armadillo para recorridos largos con espinas y el slime naturalito, trato de llevar de los parchecitos de agujas.. jalan bien .... en rutas largas 500 gramos son diferencia!!!!


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

MarcoL said:


> esta perra tu bici muy nice!!!! una pregunta: que tan buenos resultados con los stans? la verdad a mi no me han funcionado nada bien y ahora uso unos ruedos specialized lk armadillo para recorridos largos con espinas y el slime naturalito, trato de llevar de los parchecitos de agujas.. jalan bien .... en rutas largas 500 gramos son diferencia!!!!


Por mi parte yo era escéptico de Stan's, lo usé hace unos años junto con unas Hutchinson Python y solo tuve malos resultados. Regresé a las llantas con cámara, y cuando me hice de la Stumpy volví a utilizar el sellador con unas Maxxis Crossmark LUST y me funcionó muy bien. Ahora tengo unas Fast Trak Control LK 2Bliss y precisamente ayer le quité una espina a la llanta trasera, y el sellador actuó de inmediato... :thumbsup:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Respondiendo*

MarcoL: Mi experiencia usando Stan's han sido muy buenas. Los he usado en rines mavic UST con llantas normales (no UST) para lograr la maxima reduccion de peso. Lo que he observado es que Stans esta diseñado para climas mas frios que los que tenemos en Mexico, y aqui se seca mas rapido que lo que dice el instructivo y los comentarios de bikers en USA.
Lo que yo hago es cada 15 dias, reviso las ruedas agitandolas y si se escucha el fluido dentro de la llanta asi le dejo, pero si no se escucha nada entonces desmonto la llanta del rin y le agrego una medida mas de stans. Porque si ya no se oye el fluido es que esta seco, por consecuencia no va a sellar en caso de ponchadura. Y generalmente dura mas el fluido en invierno.
Y si, cuando poncho sella inmediatamente y ni se baja la presion del aire, cuando mucho 2 o 3 libras.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I offer my services as weight weenie expert, Rzozaya is my main client


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I offer my services as weight weenie expert, Rzozaya is my main client


:lol: :lol:

Yeah... go to Tacu for weenism... He has lightened Rzoz bike from 28 pounds even to 33.5 pounds in less than two years!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

No, he is a recent client, we have discussed ways to lighten his bike a bit more than a pound (it is pretty light already)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> No, he is a recent client, we have discussed ways to lighten his bike a bit more than a pound (it is pretty light already)


Put maxxis tyres on it... 

Are you serious?? Or should I mean... is he serious? WTF?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Maxxis tires are for real men. Weight weenie Nobby Nics are a totally different league (ghey wise).


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Maxxis tires are for real men. Weight weenie Nobby Nics are a totally different league (ghey wise).


Yeah... but I'm getting out of the closet... that's why I'll be running Kendas.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Yeah... but I'm getting out of the closet... that's why I'll be running Kendas.


Which tires do you want to try?


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Estimado compatriota blatido:
No sabia que eras de Guadalajara.
A ver que dia nos ponemos de acuerdo y hacemos por ahi alguna rodada interesante.
Por cierto cuando subes a la Torre 3, de donde arrancas?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Which tires do you want to try?


I'll be on Nevegals. There will be a Rampage free for testing.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Why doesn't Roberto give you his Nevegals? I bet they are new 

Warp, stop being a weight weenie and get some Maxxis, BE A MAN.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Estimado compatriota blatido:
> No sabia que eras de Guadalajara.
> A ver que dia nos ponemos de acuerdo y hacemos por ahi alguna rodada interesante.
> Por cierto cuando subes a la Torre 3, de donde arrancas?


Pues bien Dr. Foes, yo creo que es cosa de ponernos de acuerdo un fin de semana y salimos a rodar, faltaba más. En cuanto a la Torre 3, solo he subido saliendo de Tortugas, pero creéme que está bien pesadita la ruta, sobre todo que al regreso, cuando las piernas vienen ya cansadas, hay varias subidas cortas muuuy exigentes...


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

dos maneras de llegar, arrancando por el lado de postes hacia Obsidianas y tomar el camino hacia Tala, ó, arrancar de Tortugas como si fueras al establo solo que continuas por la brecha ancha. Hay otra más. la de la Cornisa, que regularmente la utilizamos de bajada nada más, no estoy seguro, pero creo que están en Bicimapas.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

doccoraje said:


> dos maneras de llegar, arrancando por el lado de postes hacia Obsidianas y tomar el camino hacia Tala, ó, arrancar de Tortugas como si fueras al establo solo que continuas por la brecha ancha. Hay otra más. la de la Cornisa, que regularmente la utilizamos de bajada nada más, no estoy seguro, pero creo que están en Bicimapas.


Gracias por tu informacion, doccoraje, la ruta que yo hago es la de arrancando de las Tortugas, la de postes no la he hecho, pero que bueno que me dijiste para conocer por ese camino.
Ahora voy llegando de unas vacaciones en Puerto Vallarta, (no se me permitió llevar mi bici, asi que me la pase gozando de la alberca, bikinis y piñas coladas, luego les envio unas fotos)
Y mañana salimos para San Blas con el grupo de la bici, regresando tambien les mando la reseña y fotos de como nos fue.

Saludos.


----------

